# Clear Wm Hudson Pensacola FLA Hutch



## CaptainSandune (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a "WM Hudson Pensacola FLA"  bottle that is  a little different than others I have come across.   It is clear and has 1C Co on the bottom.  Does anyone know anything about this?

  I try to upload a picture of the bottle but I get the message "File is too Large.  I have it on Ebay with pics.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome Captain,
 Here is a link to one of your auctions. Good luck on them. I have always had decent luck starting them at a low price and letting them get bid up. But you might do just fine that way. I'm not sure why you put Codd in the title as they don't seem to be Codds. Once again, Good luck.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Hutchinson-Codd-Bottle-Pensacola-Pre-1900-/290840806977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b7768641


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I am new at this so I am sure I will make some mistakes.  Here is the information I garnered but I think at some point Hudson switched from Codd to some other kind of stopper.

 American Codd Bottles



 Pensacola, Florida
 Hudson, William 1877 - 1900
 PSB-02.1
 Embossed: (1) WILLIAM HUDSON / (1) REGISTERED / (2) ACCORDING TO LAW / (2) PENSACOLA FLORIDA / H. CODDS PAT JULY // 23' 72 & APR 29' 73 // // b // (1) H. CODD. PAT. / (2) 1872 & 73
 Â  
 Bottle: Glass, Codd Bottle, 2 leaf, 8 x ?

 Notes: Older style Codd neck.
 Â  
 1.
 Aqua, Smooth Base, Tapered Collar, Codd Glass Ball Stopper, Hand Blown, Circ: 1877-81
 PSB-02.2
 Embossed: (1) WILLIAM HUDSON / (1) REGISTERED / (2) ACCORDING TO LAW / (2) PENSACOLA FLORIDA / H. CODDS PAT JULY // 23' 72 & APR 29' 73 // // b // (1) H. CODD. PAT. / (2) 1872 & 73
 Â  
 Bottle: Glass, Codd Bottle, 2 leaf, 8 x ?

 Notes: Newer style Codd neck and no indentation in base.
 Â  
 1.
 Aqua, Smooth Base, Long Tapered Collar, Codd Glass Ball Stopper, Hand Blown, Circ: 1877-81
 PSB-02.3
 Embossed: (1) WILLIAM HUDSON / (1) REGISTERED / (2) ACCORDING TO LAW / (2) PENSACOLA FLORIDA // c // // b // (1) H. CODD. PAT. / (2) 1872 & 73
 Â  
 Bottle: Glass, Codd Bottle, 2 leaf, 8 x ?
 Â  
 1.
 Aqua, Smooth Base, Tapered Collar, Codd Glass Ball Stopper, Hand Blown, Circ: 1877-81
 William Hudson started his bottling business with the patented Codd stopper bottles. Probably the only Florida soda water bottler to use that closure. He also used a gravitating stopper and Hutchinson stopper closures. According to Philip Pfeiferâ€™s book (excellent book) Pensacolaâ€™s Soda Water Legacy, William Hudson (alias) was a storekeeper turned bottler of soda water that lasted from the late 1870â€™s to around 1900. 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Hudson was a seafarer who left home when he was a boy. Nothing else is known about him until he got into the soda business. In his "Last Will and Testiment" dated Dec. 15 1902 he disclosed that he chose the name William Hudson when he went to sea as a boy and that his real name is Mark H. Miles. He also directed that all photos correspondences be distroyed. His only legacy are the bottles that bear his name.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 6, 2013)

Bob. thanks for the help, I am not in a huge hurry to sell the bottles, just trying to learn to use Ebay as I start to do more digging.  I have found lots of more recent bottles cokes etc in the 1925-1950 range but am going to try digging a little deeper.  Just getting started.


----------

